# Big treefern score!



## Stone (Dec 23, 2012)

Thought you might like to see the size we grow our ferns down here.
I got these yesterday at an orchid nursery in exchange for a few surplus plants. This is the Black treefern Cyathea australis and came from southern Victorian temperate rainforest. This is it. No longer legal to harvest. I got most of what he had left but he kept one mammoth piece half as big again. These things must have been around 40 ft tall I'm guessing. Cutting through one by hand requires a lunch break! I should be in t/fern mounts for a while
Merry Xmas all...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice score. I have taken to adding tree fern fiber to my mixes now but I know it's like getting that damn diatomite!  Aussies are gettting tight with their medias!!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 24, 2012)

That's really impressive!!!! Great material, and good luck working with it !!!! Jean

Merry Christmas to you too!!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 24, 2012)

Get your order in with Santa quick - these are great!
http://www.ryobi.com.au/Products/PowerTools/ONEplus/Saws/RRS1801


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2012)

:rollhappy: 
I thought it was an ad for orchid media!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 24, 2012)

Impressive...

(I just wonder if it was cut the sustainable way. Are we collecting all the tree ferns without thinking of the future??? Sorry. Since I work in sustainable forest management, I always think of that...)


----------



## Stone (Dec 25, 2012)

Ozpaph said:


> Get your order in with Santa quick - these are great!
> http://www.ryobi.com.au/Products/PowerTools/ONEplus/Saws/RRS1801



Yes!:clap:


----------



## Stone (Dec 25, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Impressive...
> 
> (I just wonder if it was cut the sustainable way. Are we collecting all the tree ferns without thinking of the future??? Sorry. Since I work in sustainable forest management, I always think of that...)


They are still harvesting Dicksonia antarctica in Tasmania. Aparently there are still gazillions of them there. They have a pretty limited market but there is a limit. These came from the Otway ranges in Vic. Years ago I think. In fact I heard someone was thrown in the the slammer for illegal cutting a while ago. No doubt these were taken along with the trees.
Forestry managment here is basically run by the industry. Their idea of management is to cut down the biggest oldest trees as soon as possible. Luckily they are brought to heel by the Greens and others.


----------



## keithrs (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm not a fan of tree fern but, dame that a lot of tree fern!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 25, 2012)

Stone said:


> They are still harvesting Dicksonia antarctica in Tasmania. Aparently there are still gazillions of them there. They have a pretty limited market but there is a limit. These came from the Otway ranges in Vic. Years ago I think. In fact I heard someone was thrown in the the slammer for illegal cutting a while ago. No doubt these were taken along with the trees.
> Forestry managment here is basically run by the industry. Their idea of management is to cut down the biggest oldest trees as soon as possible. Luckily they are brought to heel by the Greens and others.



thanks for the informations!


----------

